# Pokémon Week 2018 is here!



## Justin (Nov 16, 2018)

*Pok?mon Week 
November 16, 2018 - November 23, 2018*
*Let's Go! Edition*​
We're celebrating the release of Pok?mon Let's Go Pikachu and Eevee on Nintendo Switch this week with a brand new Bell Tree week: Pok?mon Week! As part of this week's happenings, you've got a rare chance to win the coveted Pok?ball collectible from 2013.... and some opportunities for a brand new one! :O

*11/23 Update:* The raffle winners and mirror challenge reveal can be found by clicking here.

This week's perks are...

*You could win the coveted Pok?ball collectible*

We're holding a raffle for the rare original Pok?ball collectible! These opportunities don't come around often -- the last time was in 2014, besides the two Pok?mon TBT Fair tournaments held in 2016 and 2017.





_The Beauty_​
You can enter the raffle by the following four methods, each will earn you an entry:


Purchasing the Raffle Ticket in the Shop for 25 Bells
Writing a description entry in the Create a Fak?mon event
Drawing an art entry in the Create a Fak?mon event
Solving the Pok?mon Mirror Challenge
A few days after the Pok?mon Week concludes, we will draw four raffle winners to each receive the Pok?ball collectible. You may only win once but make an entry with all four methods to quadruple your chances of winning!

Is a raffle not exciting enough for you? Read on for more...


*Create a Fak?mon for one of two new Pok?ball collectibles*

Five years after the original Pok?ball collectible was first released in October 2013, we are finally expanding the line-up with two new designs: The Moon Ball and the Love Ball. Best of all, you won't even need to win a super lucky raffle! _These new pokeballs aren't just for TBT's 1%._








_The Beauties_​
Want one? Enter our Create a Fakemon event by designing your own new Pok?mon creature in both an original drawing and a written description!

Successful entries in both categories will net you...


A guaranteed Moon Ball OR Love Ball - yes, you have to choose!
Two Pok?ball raffle entries
100 TBT Bells
Reduced prizes are available if you can't complete both entries, but you'll miss out on the Moon Ball and Love Ball.

For more details and how to submit your entry, *head over to the Create a Fakemon event thread in the Pokemon Center board here*.


*Solve the Pok?mon Mirror Challenge
*
For another entry into our Pok?ball raffle, try and solve the mirror challenge below. Take a detailed look at the image below and guess which Pok?mon is hiding inside it. The techniques used are similar to the House of Mirrors event from The Bell Tree Fair. In fact, this mirror is an unused challenge from TBT Fair 2016!

*Pok?mon Mirror Challenge

*




*
Hint:* The answer is a Pok?mon introduced in Generations IV, V, VI, or VII.​
*To submit your guess, send a private message to Isabelle (click here) containing the answer in the private message title.* If it's not in the title, it won't count. One guess per user.

Please do not share your answer or hints with other users on the forum, you will forfeit all raffle entries.

*Entries are due on November 23rd at 11:59pm Pacific Time.*

*Pok?mon Center bell bonus*

Posting in the Pok?mon Center board will earn a small amount more than it normally does! Discuss the new Let's Go games here.





That's everything for this Bell Tree Week. Enjoy everyone!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 16, 2018)

nice


----------



## Valzed (Nov 16, 2018)

This is so cool! Thank you so much for such a fun week!


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 16, 2018)

Whoa, this is great! It was a tough choice, but I think I'm team Moon Ball!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 16, 2018)

Yay this sounds like fun!


----------



## seliph (Nov 16, 2018)

that is the worst "who's that pokemon?" screen i've ever seen


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 16, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing what kind of Pok?mon everyone will come up with! I already have a general idea of what mine will look like.


----------



## Wild dude (Nov 16, 2018)

this is really cool


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 16, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Looking forward to seeing what kind of Pok?mon everyone will come up with! I already have a general idea of what mine will look like.



can't wait to see it
I created my own pokemon long ago and I still have the drawing of it, so maybe I'll submit that pokemon but of course I'll have to re-master the old drawing by re-drawing it over again.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Nov 16, 2018)

Yayyy!! This is so exciting. Thank you guys for all of this. also DEFINITELY going for the loveball. Moonball who???


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 16, 2018)

Pokemon week? Sign me UP. This sounds like a fun set of activities.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Nov 16, 2018)

Awesome! I'm a long time Pokemon fan, so this is pretty cool! Sadly though I can only do the raffle ticket, can't create my own Pokemon or even guess that mirror image. :c


----------



## kiwikenobi (Nov 16, 2018)

This is fun! I love Pok?mon! ^_^


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 16, 2018)

sounds fun! ^.^


----------



## kayleee (Nov 16, 2018)

My Pokemon is going to be called Justin

- - - Post Merge - - -

and will bear a strong resemblance to Jambette


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 16, 2018)

I feel like I'm looking too hard into the image haha, I guess I'll work on my submission and give it a fresh look at later. I don't know too much about Pokemon myself, but I feel like I'd be able to recognize a Pokemon in there at some point.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 16, 2018)

I was just thinking it would have been clever if the 2 Pok?balls were the Net Ball and Dive Ball. That way it would sort of correspond to the bug net and fishing rod in Animal Crossing.

I'm not complaining though. Moon Ball and Love Ball both have great designs that work well as collectibles.


----------



## rianne (Nov 16, 2018)

This is awesome; I’m already thinking of ideas for an entry.


----------



## Horus (Nov 16, 2018)

Why do I suck at these images. All I see is the shamrock collectible.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 16, 2018)

Oh man I've already created so many fakemon lmao this will be a piece of cheesecake


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 17, 2018)

Nice, cool event to come back to.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 17, 2018)

Bought a raffle ticket.


----------



## Zane (Nov 17, 2018)

A mirror challenge and a Love ball collectible !?! Omg I'm so happy I'm off work tomorrow


----------



## Mr. Cat (Nov 17, 2018)

Moon ball is beautiful


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 17, 2018)

Very cool event!  I'm still scratching my head on the mirror challenge. lol I think I see a particular Pokemon in there that I have seen before, but I can't seem to point my finger at it...


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 17, 2018)

The moonball.. I'm coming for you.. ❤


----------



## mogyay (Nov 17, 2018)

nice event, love ball is so cute, ty for hosting it (even if i'm not getting the new poke game oops)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2018)

This could be fun. Got an idea but if it will tun out at all is another side of the coin. Might def try at the mirror though those are so fun


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 17, 2018)

Yeahhhh count me out of that mirror challenge, we all know how that turned out for me during the last fair lol.  I loved doing the Fakemon challenge though, even if my drawing sucks


----------



## Sophie23 (Nov 17, 2018)

TillyGoesMeow said:


> Yayyy!! This is so exciting. Thank you guys for all of this. also DEFINITELY going for the loveball. Moonball who???



Nice picture! I watch that anime too


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 17, 2018)

idk what to name my pokemon that I made years ago


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 17, 2018)

thanks for the fun event!

that's great that more pokeballs are here, and
these raffle tickets look awesome!
(can we keep the ticket collectibles, as they're not tradeable anyhow?  looks like a lot of work went into making them...)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 17, 2018)

I created lots of fakemon with names, type, and abilities too for a future fan made Pokemon game I might make. But one thing is, I can?t draw that good. And I can?t answer the mirror, and I already have a Pokeball collectible, so I?m dodging this event.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2018)

This looks like a fun event.  Probably just going to purchase a raffle ticket and try to guess the mirror challenge since my art skills are terrible, lmao.  I wonder if anyone will be able to guess the mirror challenge correctly....


----------



## f11 (Nov 18, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> And I can’t answer the mirror, and I already have a Pokeball collectible, so I’m dodging this event.


odd flex but okay


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 18, 2018)

I am READY for this
i think my fakemon will be like,, this candle thing I keep on staring at in church. fire/grass type bc im wild


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2018)

The mirror is just rude if you did it THAT way but k might throw in a guess and fail as always :^^)


----------



## Chicha (Nov 18, 2018)

Oh wow, love this event!! I'll try to enter the art entries. Does each art entry have to be different for Pokeball and Moon/Love Ball?


----------



## kiwikenobi (Nov 18, 2018)

Chicha said:


> Oh wow, love this event!! I'll try to enter the art entries. Does each art entry have to be different for Pokeball and Moon/Love Ball?



If I'm understanding the first post correctly, you only have to do one combined art/written entry for the Fak?mon event, and you get 2 raffle tickets for the Pok?ball and a token to buy either the Moon or Love ball.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 18, 2018)

dang this looks interesting! glad i decided to pop in today :0


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 18, 2018)

Really looking forward to finding out what the answer to the mirror challenge is. After staring at it for a while, I think I figured it out. Curious if I'm right, or at the very least, if I can see whatever the real right answer is.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 18, 2018)

*DJStarstryker *
Good on you if you did. I looked at it on and off for a couple hours on the first day, and I still feel as if I have no idea. I'll still send in my best guess though, as that's better than nothing.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Nov 18, 2018)

Wow this is awesome! Pokemon and animal crossing are my two favorite things lol


----------



## Valzed (Nov 18, 2018)

I stared at the mirror challenge until my eyes ached. I thought I saw a Pokemon I recognized so I sent that as my guess. I wonder how we'll know if we guessed correctly. Like will we get an extra Pokeball Ticket in our inventory or a PM from Isabelle?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 19, 2018)

shout out to whoever made this mirror easy enough for me to just have to do some quick image editing to figure out what the mon was. so I don't end up staying awake all night on this when I should be going to sleep for early thanksgiving fun tomorrow

- - - Post Merge - - -

also I swear I'm half expecting banner oak to just go full-on zipper t. bunny mode near the end of this event, with the way he's just staring behind that tree


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 19, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> shout out to whoever made this mirror easy enough for me to just have to do some quick image editing to figure out what the mon was. so I don't end up staying awake all night on this when I should be going to sleep for early thanksgiving fun tomorrow
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also I swear I'm half expecting banner oak to just go full-on zipper t. bunny mode near the end of this event, with the way he's just staring behind that tree



same here, probably the quickest mirror challenge i've solved unless my guess is wrong xd


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2018)

DJStarstryker said:


> Really looking forward to finding out what the answer to the mirror challenge is. After staring at it for a while, I think I figured it out. Curious if I'm right, or at the very least, if I can see whatever the real right answer is.



Same, I had a few guesses but then I had to consider generation and the year it was made lol. Kinda weird hints but whatever, I just took whatever came to my mind after messing around in paint with it and sent it it. Probably not that at all but meh.


----------



## biker (Nov 19, 2018)

this image is too hard to decode!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 19, 2018)

Awesome! I think I got the mirror right away. That never happens for me. Also draw a Pok?mon sounds fun. I will enter later.


----------



## Bosmer (Nov 19, 2018)

Finally got the time to draw a pokemon, will enter it later


----------



## Korichi (Nov 19, 2018)

Oh this is so cool!!! ;7; Thank you for such a fun week!! But, Loveball or Moonball..? Both are so cool, I can’t decide;;


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 20, 2018)

FISH


----------



## Amilee (Nov 21, 2018)

omg the loveball and moonball are my favorite pokeballs <3
also oak looks like he wants to sell you some drugs or something lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 21, 2018)

fun fact: did you know that if you pronounce "Fak?mon" with the same pronunciation rules as "Pok?mon" it sounds a lot like "**** a mon"?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 21, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> fun fact: did you know that if you pronounce "Fak?mon" with the same pronunciation rules as "Pok?mon" it sounds a lot like "**** a mon"?



You literally did not have to say this


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> fun fact: did you know that if you pronounce "Fak?mon" with the same pronunciation rules as "Pok?mon" it sounds a lot like "**** a mon"?



Yeah.. I didn't wanna point it out since it seemed obvious though


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 22, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You literally did not have to say this



yeah


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 23, 2018)

Overall I found this event to be very enjoyable. In the process of brainstorming potential entries, I ended up creating several new creatures for my fictional world which I am eager to develop further. As for the entry I chose, I always wondered why there were no Fire/Electric types. I don't count Rotom-Heat because it is only a form. Because of that, I ended up creating a Pok?mon who may rival official Gamefreak creations in how terrifying it would be if it were real.


----------



## Sophie23 (Nov 23, 2018)

Can’t wait


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Nov 23, 2018)

barely made it..lol...got the raffle ticket..submitted my drawing and guessed on the pokemon mirror...whew....lol

thanks to all of admin and staff for creating this pokemon fun week...great job


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 23, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Yeah.. I didn't wanna point it out since it seemed obvious though



hey, I know this is an animal crossing forum, and as such runs more weebish than plenty of other communities, but even then I'm not sure how many people here understand japanese phonetics rules


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> hey, I know this is an animal crossing forum, and as such runs more weebish than plenty of other communities, but even then I'm not sure how many people here understand japanese phonetics rules



wait what people pronounce "pok?" as "poke" (like, poking someone in the side etc.)????


----------



## rianne (Nov 24, 2018)

Sheila said:


> wait what people pronounce "pok?" as "poke" (like, poking someone in the side etc.)????



I knew multiple people in middle school who pronounced it "poke-uh-mon." |: They insisted I was the one pronouncing it wrong.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 24, 2018)

Sheila said:


> wait what people pronounce "pok?" as "poke" (like, poking someone in the side etc.)????



it'd be more on people pronouncing the "fa" in fake as "fey" instead of "fah"

and I mean pok?mon is easy for getting the pronunciation right, as everything pretty coincidentally lines up well for japanese phonetics. with only the "e" in "ke" being an issue, hence why it's accented. since otherwise it would just very understandably look like the first half was just that prodding word


though there's still been plenty of people that pronounce it like "poke", so go figure


and as a reference for anyone unaware, japanese vowel pronunciation:
a=ah
i=(t)ee
u=(t)oo
e=(h)ey
o=oh

lalilulelo


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

I seriously thought it was some play with actual **** pronunciation lol (dirty mind I know) so yeah they should have just written Fake-mon rather than Fak?mon lol.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 24, 2018)

Can't wait to get a moon ball!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Can't wait to get a moon ball!



Same also I hope I win the OG ball too aha. tiny chance but yeah who know ^_^


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 24, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Same also I hope I win the OG ball too aha. tiny chance but yeah who know ^_^



Ikr! This is my first ever Pokemon event, and seeing it for the first time. I love it xD


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 24, 2018)

Man its not hard at all to say Pokemon, its a simple word so why are some ppl saying it wrong.
My grandpa likes saying Pokeman instead of pokemon. xD


----------



## kayleee (Nov 24, 2018)

Can I have my token to get a moon ball pls


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 24, 2018)

staff to distribute tickets 5 hours before the receipt period ends


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 24, 2018)

i want the mirror reveal already just to see if i answered correctly :0


----------



## seliph (Nov 25, 2018)

it is time to give us the balls


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2018)

Vizionari said:


> i want the mirror reveal already just to see if i answered correctly :0



Same, I'm probably way too far off but yeah it was the one I thought made most sense unless it's that one which is just rude lmao


----------



## Sophie23 (Nov 25, 2018)

When’s this event done? I thought it was supposed to finish Friday.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2018)

Zelda-Crossing said:


> When’s this event done? I thought it was supposed to finish Friday.



That was the deadline, I think they need some extra days to actually draw the raffles and such? :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2018)

I woke up twice, once at midnight and once at 7:00 to see if the winners had been announced.  Both times I was disappointed and went back to sleep lol.


----------



## Sophie23 (Nov 25, 2018)

Yeah but we still haven’t got the moon ball or love ball.


----------



## You got mail! (Nov 25, 2018)

Maybe they?re looking at me


----------



## Justin (Nov 25, 2018)

Soon! Patience please.


----------



## Lancelot (Nov 25, 2018)

Justin said:


> Soon! Patience please.



bUt i WaNT iT  nOw!!!!


----------



## Holla (Nov 25, 2018)

Patience guys we know the staff are working on it. No need to complain.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 25, 2018)

Justin said:


> Soon! Patience please.



Aw okay thank you we love you


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 25, 2018)

Wheresssss my prizessssss


----------



## Kamzitty (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm so angry with myself for not participating in the create a fakemon event :') I sketched up several ideas and even started to line 2 of them, but I've just been so busy I didn't have time to finish. Everyone's entries looked great tho <3 Can't wait to see who wins the pokeballs!


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 25, 2018)

*Kammm *
Sorry to hear that, there's always next time! I'm sure your drawing would of looked great.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 25, 2018)

Justin said:


> Soon! Patience please.



As I know my luck, you guys are gonna tell the results in that time when I'm asleep because of 
different time zones... ._.


----------



## Lancelot (Nov 25, 2018)

Pink Pansy said:


> As I know my luck, you guys are gonna tell the results in that time when I'm asleep because of
> different time zones... ._.



And they'll still be the same when you wake up : )


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2018)

Justin said:


> Soon! Patience please.



If u can prove ur busy with eating pineapples i'll believe u


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 25, 2018)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> And they'll still be the same when you wake up : )



Still sucks when you never be online at that time when the results are announced... ._.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2018)

Pink Pansy said:


> Still sucks when you never be online at that time when the results are announced... ._.



welcome to bad timezones club 

but yeah if soon (tm) i'd be better off in bed or doing something else


----------



## Lancelot (Nov 25, 2018)

Sheila said:


> welcome to bad timezones club
> 
> but yeah if soon (tm) i'd be better off in bed or doing something else



Id understand that it was only for a limited time or a tournament or you had to do something quickly to get your prize but timezones all literally not affect the results in any way?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2018)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Id understand that it was only for a limited time or a tournament or you had to do something quickly to get your prize but timezones all literally not affect the results in any way?



i meant getting to be on when results are announced i guess.. but yeah no biggie it will still be there.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 25, 2018)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Id understand that it was only for a limited time or a tournament or you had to do something quickly to get your prize but timezones all literally not affect the results in any way?



To be honest, I'm kinda a impatient person who is really curious about the results and hates to wait
longer to see them because I can't afford to stay awake till night because of my timezone... It sucks :')


----------



## seliph (Nov 25, 2018)

Pink Pansy said:


> To be honest, I'm kinda a impatient person who is really curious about the results and hates to wait
> longer to see them because I can't afford to stay awake till night because of my timezone... It sucks :')



that's a you problem then please go to sleep, you aren't going to miss out on anything


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 25, 2018)

gyro said:


> that's a you problem then please go to sleep, you aren't going to miss out on anything



...Yeah, I know that's my problem and also it's just 9:28 PM where I live, what I mean is that I can't afford 
to stay awake till 2-3 AM (for example) my time to see any results.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 25, 2018)

what are the rules on posting mirror answers after the submissions period has already ended?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2018)

Pink Pansy said:


> ...Yeah, I know that's my problem and also it's just 9:28 PM where I live, what I mean is that I can't afford
> to stay awake till 2-3 AM (for example) my time to see any results.



o cool to see we're in the same one then aha c:

@LD yeah that'd be interesting if anyone was allowed to reveal aha


----------



## seliph (Nov 25, 2018)

Pink Pansy said:


> ...Yeah, I know that's my problem and also it's just 9:28 PM where I live, what I mean is that I can't afford to stay awake till 2-3 AM (for example) my time to see any results.



well i hope u don't choose to 'cause im having flashbacks to "i basically neglected my children for this tbt event" lmao


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 25, 2018)

gyro said:


> well i hope u don't choose to 'cause im having flashbacks to "i basically neglected my children for this tbt event" lmao



Who tf did neglected their children for a TBT event?? This has to be a bad joke, tell me that's a joke.

I'm just a little bit impatient and also curious about the results but already accepted it to wait for them 
till the next day, as I'm not that crazy to neglect my rl because of this, lol.


----------



## seliph (Nov 25, 2018)

Pink Pansy said:


> Who tf did neglected their children for a TBT event?? This has to be a bad joke, tell me that's a joke.
> 
> I'm just a little bit impatient and also curious about the results but already accepted it to wait for them
> till the next day, as I'm not that crazy to neglect my rl because of this, lol.



believe me i wish i could say i was joking but one christmas (or halloween? pretty sure it was christmas) event "some of us have children to feed" was posted completely unironically and since then i have never known peace


----------



## Justin (Nov 25, 2018)

I was waiting until the final results with Pokeball winners and the token prizes distributed, but I guess there's no reason I can't reveal the mirror now while you wait. So... here you go!


*Pok?mon Mirror Challenge*







The answer is...​


Spoiler: Answer



*Florges!*









​



This mirror was an unused prototype created by Laudine two years ago for The Bell Tree Fair 2016's House of Mirrors event. Thanks for the help, past Laudine!

Please stay tuned for the rest of Pokemon Week's conclusion soon.


----------



## seliph (Nov 25, 2018)

hell yeah i knew i could see her clown hair and plant butt in there


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 25, 2018)

Yay got it right YAY!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2018)

Okay wow I seriously thought the flowers were just there randomly but k ... rip me being wrong :]


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 25, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Okay wow I seriously thought the flowers were just there randomly but k ... rip me being wrong :]



Oh no, what was your answer? o:


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 25, 2018)

Oh, cool! I was right with it, nice. ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Oh no, what was your answer? o:



Gallade. I basically zoomed out and the side things or whatever petals looked like its arms and right thing i have no idea lmaooo

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw I love how you included "gen 7" when that answer could probably only been some pre-release Pok?mon lmao. Iirc tbt fair back then was in the summer before game was actually out?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 25, 2018)

gyro said:


> believe me i wish i could say i was joking but one christmas (or halloween? pretty sure it was christmas) event "some of us have children to feed" was posted completely unironically and since then i have never known peace



flashback to people apparently urinating themselves waiting for collectible restocks

- - - Post Merge - - -

also yup, I got it. I mean just so long as the extra color guess doesn't matter (guessed orange flower, because of the orange flowers in the image)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2018)

Lollll the easiest mirror I’ve ever seen.  I don’t know why I was scared of it.


----------



## seliph (Nov 25, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> flashback to people apparently urinating themselves waiting for collectible restocks



omg i dont think i remember that but i dont doubt it at all


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> flashback to people apparently urinating themselves waiting for collectible restocks



Excuse me what


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 25, 2018)

gyro said:


> believe me i wish i could say i was joking but one christmas (or halloween? pretty sure it was christmas) event "some of us have children to feed" was posted completely unironically and since then i have never known peace



wait wasn't that a joke,, I vaguely remember the comment but I didn't think it was serious, it was just in bad taste or smth :?

anyway that mirror was probably the first and only time I'll ever get a mirror right :') Guessed it down to the color since I found the actual image online lol


----------



## seliph (Nov 25, 2018)

skarmoury said:


> wait wasn't that a joke,, I vaguely remember the comment but I didn't think it was serious, it was just in bad taste or smth :?
> 
> anyway that mirror was probably the first and only time I'll ever get a mirror right :') Guessed it down to the color since I found the actual image online lol



i remember someone like seriously putting off either making or having dinner with their kids or something

either way the things people do for this site is too much lmao


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Nov 25, 2018)

so does anyone know how this will work? i made a fakemon and everything, but when do we get the raffle tickets and pokeballs? not trying to be rude but i've never done this and i'm confused


----------



## seliph (Nov 25, 2018)

kiwi-strawberry said:


> so does anyone know how this will work? i made a fakemon and everything, but when do we get the raffle tickets and pokeballs? not trying to be rude but i've never done this and i'm confused



Typically we just have to wait for a post by staff, there generally isn't a deadset schedule for when winners of events are announced and whatnot


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 25, 2018)

kiwi-strawberry said:


> so does anyone know how this will work? i made a fakemon and everything, but when do we get the raffle tickets and pokeballs? not trying to be rude but i've never done this and i'm confused



when the staff feel like distributing prizes

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Excuse me what



that .5 seconds of an item being in stock is v important

but seriously, some people's pixels obsession should PROBABLY be checked


----------



## LaFra (Nov 25, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Gallade. I* basically zoomed out and the side things or whatever petals looked like its arms *and right thing i have no idea lmaooo
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Btw I love how you included "gen 7" when that answer could probably only been some pre-release Pok?mon lmao. Iirc tbt fair back then was in the summer before game was actually out?



Yep me too! At first I thought it was a Riolu! 
But  I wasn't sure,  fortunately later I've seen Florges and sent the answer.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 25, 2018)

here's what I saw. not sure why people were saying this thing standing bright out in the open was challenging... unless they just forgot about this mon or something



Spoiler


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> that .5 seconds of an item being in stock is v important
> 
> but seriously, some people's pixels obsession should PROBABLY be checked



Ok wtf I'm a collectible junkie myself and even I think that's extreme


----------



## Chicha (Nov 25, 2018)

Oooh yay, I finally got a mirror right! 

Can't wait for the pokeballs to make way into our line-ups!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 25, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> flashback to people apparently urinating themselves waiting for collectible restocks



Wasn?t that before half the current members joined TBT? I remember how crazy the collectible drama was in 2014.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 25, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Wasn’t that before half the current members joined TBT? I remember how crazy the collectible drama was in 2014.



probably

I don't keep track of the timeline of this nonsense, just it happening


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 25, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Wasn’t that before half the current members joined TBT? I remember how crazy the collectible drama was in 2014.



wasn't here in 2014 but the first ever event i joined was the halloween 2015 one and the voodoo dolls, ancient candles, and pumpkin cupcakes were selling like crazy. they'd always sell out like 3 mins after restock. now these collectibles are just rotting in storages or being sold for cheap lol.

people lost so much sleep over collectibles before. those were the olden days.


----------



## Valzed (Nov 25, 2018)

Woo hoo! I got the mirror challenge right! This was my very first one so I was really nervous I'd guessed wrong.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2018)

LaFra said:


> Yep me too! At first I thought it was a Riolu!
> But  I wasn't sure,  fortunately later I've seen Florges and sent the answer.



Yeah, that face/eye detail in the middle lead me to something else than a flower.. also the background usually don't help much cause it's not even that thing in the end but this time it was lmao I suck at these. Too detail focused brain pls go die :^) At least Riolu would have made more sense lol...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 26, 2018)

Ahhh I’m excited to see who won!


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 26, 2018)

bls can we keep the raffle ticket. it's cute :' (


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 26, 2018)

idk if my PM title was right cause its pretty dumb I have to type in the right title in the PM message to get my guess submit.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 26, 2018)

For some reason I thought Florges was facing the other way, but I still got the right guess. I had to look up that Pok?mon's name though. I just saw it and thought it's that giant dude's flower Pok?mon.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 26, 2018)

I thought the mirror was butterfree. I'm stupid as hell and can't see for the death of me.


----------



## Lancelot (Nov 26, 2018)

Firelight said:


> idk if my PM title was right cause its pretty dumb I have to type in the right title in the PM message to get my guess submit.



I mean, you probably would've typed it the same anywhere else?? Don't thunk the fact that it had to be the title changed that lol


----------



## seliph (Nov 26, 2018)

Firelight said:


> idk if my PM title was right cause its pretty dumb I have to type in the right title in the PM message to get my guess submit.



what does this even mean


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 26, 2018)

happy I got it right


----------



## Biyaya (Nov 26, 2018)

Firelight said:


> idk if my PM title was right cause its pretty dumb I have to type in the right title in the PM message to get my guess submit.



I think it's basically so the staff won't have to open all the messages up. It would take forever to do that, waiting for it to load each and every message. With that rule, it enforces everyone to put it in the title, and staff can easily know which people voted correctly in a quicker manner. If they were paid by the hour, maybe they wouldn't care, but they are dedicating their free-time to do this for us. It makes sense when put that way, yes?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 26, 2018)

I already know why they want me to have the title that way but still can they least have ppl get a chance
I don't even remember what my guess was


----------



## seliph (Nov 26, 2018)

Firelight said:


> I already know why they want me to have the title that way but still can they least have ppl get a chance
> I don't even remember what my guess was



i still don't know what on earth you're saying

everyone had a chance, you had a whole week to guess. if you don't remember your guess then check your sent box


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 26, 2018)

Soti said:


> I think it's basically so the staff won't have to open all the messages up. It would take forever to do that, waiting for it to load each and every message. With that rule, it enforces everyone to put it in the title, and staff can easily know which people voted correctly in a quicker manner. If they were paid by the hour, maybe they wouldn't care, but they are dedicating their free-time to do this for us. It makes sense when put that way, yes?



new rule: you can send your answer in the message portion of the pm so long as you send $25.95 usd to tbt's paypal


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 26, 2018)

thanks again staff for the event and for the Moon Ball!


----------



## Zane (Nov 26, 2018)

Got the intuition to sign in illegally (I'm on the clock shhh) thanks for the love ball <33


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 26, 2018)

lovely moon tonight


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 26, 2018)

Yessss thanks for the TBT and the token <3


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 26, 2018)

this is actually hard to pick lol


----------



## seliph (Nov 26, 2018)

i am filled with LOVE


----------



## mogyay (Nov 26, 2018)

ty i love this love ball


----------



## Justin (Nov 26, 2018)

*Pok?mon Week 
November 16, 2018 - November 23, 2018*
*Let's Go! Edition*​
Thank you for participating in Pokemon Week 2018 everyone!

Tokens have now arrived to everyone who submitted both a drawing and writing entry in the Create A Fakemon event and had their entries accepted without issue. Head over to the Shop now to purchase your choice of either a Moon Ball or Love Ball collectible. Please make your choice and purchase by December 3rd before they leave the Shop.


The winners of our Pokeball Raffle have been drawn as well, here are your four winners:

*Shop Raffle Ticket*​


Spoiler: Winner



blackmamba



*Mirror Challenge Raffle*​


Spoiler: Winner



BluePikachu47



*Create A Fakemon Writing Raffle*​


Spoiler: Winner



Alolan_Apples



*Create A Fakemon Drawing Raffle*​


Spoiler: Winner



Cwynne



Congrats to all of our winners! Your prizes will be in your inventories soon.


Finally, here's the mirror challenger answer again if you missed it a few days ago:

*Pok?mon Mirror Challenge*






The answer is...​


Spoiler: Answer



*Florges!*









​



This mirror was an unused prototype created by Laudine two years ago for The Bell Tree Fair 2016's House of Mirrors event.


Thanks to everyone who participated! I really hope this made for a fun burst of excitement on the forums as I know things have been quite dull this summer and fall. A huge thanks to Laudine who assisted me greatly with running the Create A Fakemon event, and Jeremy for behind the scenes data work.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 26, 2018)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 26, 2018)

I literally only recognize one of those people

congrats though


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 26, 2018)

So I won a raffle.

By the way, I purchased the first Moon Ball. I didn?t want to announce it before everybody else talks about it.


----------



## Flare (Nov 26, 2018)

congrats to the winners!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2018)

Congrats to those who won!  This was a fun event.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 26, 2018)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 26, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> So I won a raffle.
> 
> By the way, I purchased the first Moon Ball. I didn?t want to announce it before everybody else talks about it.



Um...congrats I guess lol.  Super jelly of that Pokeball you're getting


----------



## Lancelot (Nov 26, 2018)

I        really really      LOVE POKEBALLS

THANKS STAFF


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks for the putting this event together, it was fun.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 26, 2018)

congrats to the raffle winners!


----------



## cornimer (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks for another great event staff!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 26, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Um...congrats I guess lol.  Super jelly of that Pokeball you're getting



And that’s a collectible I never had before, not within my four-year history on TBT.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 26, 2018)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 26, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> And that’s a collectible I never had before, not within my four-year history on TBT.



All the more reason that I'm happy for you


----------



## LaFra (Nov 26, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 26, 2018)

This was a great wee event. Thank you to the staff for putting the time and effort into these, and congrats to the raffle winners!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 26, 2018)

YOU'RE WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS TO EVERYONE WHO WON RAFFLE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks for the event staff!! Lovin the love ball ;>
Grats to the winners tooooo yaaaaalllll


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks for the fun event and big time congrats to the winners! Team Moon Ball woot woot!


----------



## Lanstar (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks for the love ball! I had fun designing a Fakemon to get it, too.


----------



## rianne (Nov 26, 2018)

Congrats to the winners and tysm to the staff for this event. <3


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Nov 26, 2018)

congratulations to all the winners...and thank you for my Luna-Moon Ball (naming the ball after me...lol)....love it....thanks again...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 26, 2018)

tbt be ballin' rn :Ok_hand:

Congrats to everyone who won! Everyone's entries were so precious too


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 26, 2018)

HistoryH22 said:


> Thanks for the fun event and big time congrats to the winners! Team Moon Ball woot woot!



WOOT WOOT


----------



## Valzed (Nov 26, 2018)

Congrats to all the winners! Thank you so much for such a fun event! Thank you also for my gorgeous new Moon Ball!


----------



## kayleee (Nov 27, 2018)

Where were the winners announced?? Did I miss it


----------



## Jacob (Nov 27, 2018)

Fun event !


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 27, 2018)

Whoa whoa wait did I win or am I confusing something????


----------



## Laudine (Nov 27, 2018)

Cwynne said:


> Whoa whoa wait did I win or am I confusing something????



You did, congrats!!


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 27, 2018)

Whooaaaaaa I was not expecting that xD I probably sound like an excited little kid saying that but I kind of really was **not** expecting that

I'm also decently new to TBT so I've never participated in an event before haha, thank you so much!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm like kind of actually losing my mind ahahhhah this is so cool!


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Nov 27, 2018)

hmm i never got my raffle ticket even though i made a fakemon... okay


----------



## Laudine (Nov 27, 2018)

kiwi-strawberry said:


> hmm i never got my raffle ticket even though i made a fakemon... okay



I checked the list and you were entered into the raffle  

Everyone who qualified were entered into the raffle automatically, we did not distribute any ticket for fakemon event.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 27, 2018)

How many Pok?ball winners were there?


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Nov 27, 2018)

Laudine said:


> I checked the list and you were entered into the raffle
> 
> Everyone who qualified were entered into the raffle automatically, we did not distribute any ticket for fakemon event.



ohh okay! that makes sense, i saw others with tickets and i kinda got confused lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 27, 2018)

kiwi-strawberry said:


> ohh okay! that makes sense, i saw others with tickets and i kinda got confused lol



the ticket was another form of entry for purchase from the shop



Justin said:


> You can enter the raffle by the following four methods, each will earn you an entry:
> 
> 
> Purchasing the Raffle Ticket in the Shop for 25 Bells



- - - Post Merge - - -



Temptations said:


> I thought the mirror was butterfree. I'm stupid as hell and can't see for the death of me.



that... is not even in the right gen spectrum

not to mention butterfree being probably among the more notable gen1 mons

just.... how


----------



## blackmamba (Nov 27, 2018)

Sweet. Thank you so much! This is good stuff
Congrats to the other winners!!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2018)

Grats to all the winners -totally not jelly at all pfft- 

@LD I saw Gallade so I dont blame the butterfree person even if it was the wrong gen. (also how many gen 7 pok?mon were revealed by the 2016 fair?) thinkinggg


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 27, 2018)

Congrats to the winners and also thanks a lot for this event!


----------



## Lemonsky (Nov 27, 2018)

This was such a fun event, thanks to everyone! Congratulations for the winners too.


----------



## Sophie23 (Nov 27, 2018)

This event was great! They should do another Pokemon event


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2018)

so do I still keep my pokemon raffle ticket?
cause its sitting here and idk what to do with it

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh wait wow now its gone right after I posted this


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 27, 2018)

Congrats to all the winners! I got my Love Ball


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 27, 2018)

Congrats to all the winners (sadly not me) and thanks to the staff!


----------



## mayorjoseph (Nov 27, 2018)

congrats to the winnters! ♡


----------



## Antonio (Nov 27, 2018)

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## pandapples (Nov 27, 2018)

congrats to all the winners!

when will the pokeballs be removed from the shop?


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2018)

*pandapples*



Justin said:


> Head over to the Shop now to purchase your choice of either a Moon Ball or Love Ball collectible. Please make your choice and purchase by December 3rd before they leave the Shop.


----------



## Chicha (Nov 27, 2018)

Sweet, thanks for the event, staff! I can't decide which one to go for.

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks for the Moon Ball. It is super cute. This was a fun event.


----------



## dedenne (Nov 28, 2018)

congrats to the winners


----------



## Silversea (Nov 28, 2018)

Kind of sad I missed this but hope everyone enjoyed it!


----------

